# Tribal Wisdom



## ultramag (Jan 23, 2007)

The tribal wisdom of the Dakota Indians, passed on from generation to generation, says that, "When you discover that you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to dismount." However, in modern business, education and government, a whole range of far more advanced strategies are often employed, such as:



1.) Buying a stronger whip.

2.) Changing riders.

3.) Threatening the horse with termination.

4.) Appointing a committee to study the horse.

5.) Arranging to visit other countries to see how others ride dead horses.

6.) Lowering the standards so that dead horses can be included.

7.) Reclassifying the dead horse as "living impaired".

8.) Hiring outside contractors to ride the dead horse.

9.) Harnessing several dead horses together to increase the speed.

10.) Providing additional funding and/or training to increase the dead horse's performance.

11.) Doing a productivity study to see if lighter riders would improve the dead horse's performance.

12.) Declaring that as the dead horse does not have to be fed, it is less costly, carries lower overhead, and therefore contributes substantially more to the bottom line of the economy than do some other horses.

13.) Rewriting the expected performance requirements on all horses.

14.) Promoting the dead horse to a supervisory position


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 23, 2007)

i especially like numbers
9
12
14


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 23, 2007)

4 & 13 are my favorites :D


----------

